# Celtic tombstone



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Here is my newly completed Celtic tombstone. It's built on a wooden base with PVC running up the center of the cross, so it's nice and sturdy but still easier to put out than all my other tombstones because it doesn't require any stakes to be driven.

Now if my stupid grass would die so it wouldn't be so green, that'd help :xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice - I like the Celtic look on a tombstone.

I hear Roundup does a good job on unwanted plant life (!)


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice cross mtt

just paint some brown on the grass


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I wanted to make one of them so bad this year but i just didn't have enough time. Next year i think i will make two of them and one other type of tombstone to give myself a dozen tombstones. Nice job though i like it a lot. It looks really old and weathered.


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow that looks great. I will have to figure out how to make a few of those. My store bought ones suck because of the foam starts breaking off in high winds. You dont happen to have pics on how to make that do you? Thanks


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice job! I wish that I could make high-end looking tombstones like yours!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That is really nice. The stone effect you got on that looks real.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice!
I like the not needing to stake it down.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.



Brainfrt said:


> Wow that looks great. I will have to figure out how to make a few of those. My store bought ones suck because of the foam starts breaking off in high winds. You dont happen to have pics on how to make that do you? Thanks


No, sorry, I don't have any construction photos. I'm bad about not taking photos for how-to's. If you have any specific questions I can try to answer them for you, though.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is nice


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice cross, MTT. I like the pumpkin in the background, too!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very impressive. I really like what you have done there.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice lookin' cross you got there mister.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That looks great! It will really stand out, that's for sure.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Beautiful job!


----------

